# They're Here Boys



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Caught 6, 2 kept and 4 released 30-40lbs. north of Duck on metal. There were 5 of us fishing the school. Life is good.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for the report, now Shooter can load the camper and head down, finally!


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Yeah, thanx for the report.

Road trip! I'll keep an eye out for you guys...

Tom, how long you gonna be there?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Knew it wouldn't be long.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Lovely jubly And we've got notherlies now:fishing: Thank you for reporting.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

hic-lock said:


> Yeah, thanx for the report.
> 
> Road trip! I'll keep an eye out for you guys...
> 
> Tom, how long you gonna be there?


I will be leaving, for Kwaj this coming monday, so I will be fishing hard til sunday. Forget Hatteras I don't think its going to happen this year.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

That is probably the school of fish that just passed VB that the boats had been catching. Don't worry more should be coming if the Bay cools down it is loaded all the way to the Maryland line.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Wife and I'll be on the road in the AM.  Hope they're still there.


----------



## snapshot48 (Oct 29, 2007)

Leaving at 4AM Friday. Don't catch them all.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Snapshot were here. Drivin a 95 jeep GC. Silver. Rod rack up top. Stop and say howdy.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Snapshot were here. Drivin a 95 jeep GC. Silver. Rod rack up top. Stop and say howdy.


well , any fish ??
might be kicking myself for not heading down ....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Not yet  Going to check for trout in a minute.  supposed to warm up overnight, and high tide is at 10:32. Hopin there's a striped one around as well.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

tight lines !!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

DERFM said:


> well , any fish ??
> might be kicking myself for not heading down ....


At least I am not alone sitting at home, send my love to Deb and Happy Xamsnewyear stuff.


----------



## Prototype (Nov 14, 2008)

OK, I'm out there tomorrow. Hopefully the wind will die down some more by then. It has been dang cold here the last few days, but if the rocks are here I'll be there no matter what.


----------



## snapshot48 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Basstardo,
Heading that way in about 35 minutes. Will look for you. I'm driving a silver 2002 Chev 1500 4X4. When stopped to fish will be flying American and NC flag from the rod rack on front. Hope to team up.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> At least I am not alone sitting at home, send my love to Deb and Happy Xamsnewyear stuff.


 

we gotta :fishing: + :beer:


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

4 more this am at the fence, but the words out be prepared for a lot of people, netters and boaters on the beach.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hit 49 this AM. Nada. Flat beach and zero structure. Hit 43 after that and got one spiny. Haven't seen or heard of anything. Going behind the hotels in a few.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

if you want rock your on the wrong island.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

*The Fence*

Do I still need the one day driving pass if I want to go to Duck and Corolla tomorrow morning? B8


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm mainly looking for trout or pups. I'll be up that way in the morning. Were taking off at 6:30 after Orange Blossom opens.


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

im heading that way -- thanks for the report.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

D'oh! Left the area on New Year's Eve. I just can't catch a break...


----------



## gwsmalin (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I'll be heading down from the 14th -18th of Jan. to fish from OI down to Hatteras, hope the wind stays right and the fish are still there.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

South Sandbridge  was dead as a doornail this morning. Very few birds, but there were a lot of dolphins crashing baits. All in all a dead, windy, cold day. Did get to see two horses kick the crap out of each other which was interesting.


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

basstardo said:


> South Sandbridge  was dead as a doornail this morning. Very few birds, but there were a lot of dolphins crashing baits. All in all a dead, windy, cold day. Did get to see two horses kick the crap out of each other which was interesting.


same here -- yeah i noticed all the flippers blitzing out there.
i think i'll try the jetties in buxton in the am


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Gotta be a "moderator" here so,zzzzzziiiiippp the lips...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll be at LIP Sunday and Monday.

Lots of bait in them there waters.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

chadwickfeesh said:


> same here -- yeah i noticed all the flippers blitzing out there.
> i think i'll try the jetties in buxton in the am


There were trout in that area today


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

How was the surf around there today? It was rough as snot the past 3 days, but we left town early today so I didn't get to see it today.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Drumdum said:


> Gotta be a "moderator" here so,zzzzzziiiiippp the lips...


Did I miss something?


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

How bout a pic of one of these stripers????......I would post a pic of one of the twelve I've got so far but the Easter Bunny and Santa keep forgetting the camera


----------



## mart1318 (Dec 31, 2008)

*you caught 12?*

where and when did you catch these stripers? need to know... what kind of size? bait?


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Where....right in the mouth

When....last night between 9 at night and 9 this morning

bait...cheese doodles 

size of fish... i didn't have a scale but I bet they were all over 60 or 70 pounds 

size of bait... they were the big fluffy ones (I feel like they stay on the hook better)

The problem with the cheese doodles is that you will have to bail Britneys all night....but the stripers make it worth while


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Those cheese doodles are deadly for bait. I caught a 10 pound spot on one. Problem is I can't quit eating the bait.


----------



## mart1318 (Dec 31, 2008)

cheese doodles eh.... fine...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Kenmefish said:


> Did I miss something?


I was wondering the same thing! All I was able to figure was maybe someone was close to giving up someones spot.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

lil red jeep said:


> I was wondering the same thing! All I was able to figure was maybe someone was close to giving up someones spot.


Or it might have to do with the fact that people that were at the state line when the 2nd batch of fish were "caught" are saying BS.


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

back home now -- no scaled fish to speak of. drove a lot of beach and little activity to speak of. there was however a lot of gannets bombing bait at the point during high tide today.

not saying anyone is BS'in -- but i spoke to a couple of guys that have been at it pretty hard lately and the word is that nothing has been going on. fresh bait was kinda hard to find on the NC OBX too.

well, i guess i've just got wait until spring to catch some fish from the surf. unless of course someone out there inspires me with some pictures.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

*didnt see any*

I ran from behind food lion in Corolla all the way to the state line all day on friday and saw nothing. Netters were brining in lots of dogs but thats it. There were alot of boats way off the beach.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

*You're the man Tom...*



Kwaj-tom said:


> Caught 6, 2 kept and 4 released 30-40lbs. north of Duck on metal. There were 5 of us fishing the school. Life is good.


Sorry I didn't catch you on the beach this fall. Was planning to fish the Duck/Corella area this past week but dad was put in hospital in E' City and had to log time there. Will give it a try Jan. 16th-19th if things work out. Hope you catch some big critters in south pacific in the spring!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Lynn,

I hope Dad is ok. Keep in touch!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

The fish were there...bait was there. Fished hard on the tube ride on 1/2 , 1/3 and 1/4...marked a ridiculous amount of bait and bigger brighter marks underneath 'em. Birds dive'n.. fat back bustin everywhere... I know and saw a few of the charter fleet were with-in 500' from the surf. Only came up with a 40' / 25 lbs.

Did the 'school' drive the bait into the beach....will never know....wish these fish didn't get a case of lock jaw.


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Drop a snagged fatback down and if fish are around their case of lockjaw will dissappear.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

savfish said:


> Drop a snagged fatback down and if fish are around their case of lockjaw will dissappear.


did that....Drug one around on a parachute-> nada


jus' saying.....with that amount of bait...that close to shore....something had to hit the fan.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

*dogs...*

Like I said, we drove alot of sand and saw virtually nothing. Actually saw 1 batch of birds diving on bait, but I dont think there was anything big under them, besides, they were 100 yards past my best cast. We gave up on stripes and decided to play with the dogs. Got to the point where we were getting stupid with them. Probably landed 30. Figured I already bought the bait and it wasnt super fresh when I bought it so I might as well use it.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

kwaj tom = kinnakeet tom after moving overseas?


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> kwaj tom = kinnakeet tom after moving overseas?


yep


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I ain't sayn nutten but I sure would love to see some pics and more details


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Shooter said:


> I ain't sayn nutten but I sure would love to see some pics and more details


What he said. Based on what I saw, weren't nothing happening. Wife did get to see the place for the first time, which was pretty cool since she wants to stay there next year.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Shooter*

Thought I already posted on this thread that The Easter Bunny and Santa keep leaving the camera at home...The three of us have been f#@%$*g them up. All over 60 pounds with plenty over 70. I promise that I got over 20 fish in this class range. But like I said, I don't have a pic...sorryopcorn:


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Three guys and not one camera between them. . . yeah right. AND not another person is reporting fish. I'll believe it when I see it. Until then. . . 

No pics = no fish


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well I know guys in Boats are catching them. That would be because I was a guy in a boat that caught some. I tried for 4 days straight from the beach from OI north towards the VA boarder with my 2 brothers and 2 others all day long with short breaks to snack and use the facility. I walked 12 miles on the beach one evening tossing Metal and every lure I had in my box into the surf, all we caught was one 33 inch Striper and a ton of Dogs and Skate, all i wanted to catch was one Black Drum. We used everything from Eels, cut mullet, Live lined bunker, cut bunker, and anything else we could try. But out in the boat which we only had for a day we marked a ton of fish 1.75-2.5 miles off the beach
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

If you believe in Santa and the easter bunny then you can believe the beachcaster. I think that is his point.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Good deal Ken*



Kenmefish said:


> If you believe in Santa and the easter bunny then you can believe the beachcaster. I think that is his point.


Why don't we all agree that this thread is dead and end it here. Before anyones feelings get hurt.


----------

